# Ghosts.



## Mattkoz (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone had experiences with ghosts. I believe in them and love reading stories of peoples encounters with them, so if you have an experience or story, post it here.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

There have been a few posts on them.  Just do a search.  
 I am kind of "believe it when I see it" kind of person.  My nephew, who is my age, lol came back home for his wedding recently.  He came over to visit us and mentioned that as he was going to sleep the previous night, he heard something talking into his ear, and it wasn't his wife.  The place is a hotel now, but used to be a lot of different things and is an old building.
 I inquired about this because at my apartment in college, which was an old old house, I heard things too.  I chalked it up to being tired and just dreaming as I was falling asleep.  I would hear someone saying something in my ear, but never could remember what they were saying.  
 At the same apartment, the phone would ring every morning at 1:45.  We called the phone company as this was quite annoying!  They had no record of it and could not trace the call.  We didn't have caller id.  I didn't put these things together until my nephew told me about his experience.  He's pretty intuitive and smart.  
 Maybe it was nothing, but those are the questionable experiences I can think of offhand.  Maybe someone on here who works at a phone company can give me an answer.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

OK - When I lived out in Kempton, we lived in the main house and an old outbuilding had been turned into a little cottage that my sister-in-law lived in. It had a livingroom and kitchen downstairs and a loft bedroom & bathroom. She swore the place was haunted. Said one night, she heard footsteps walking up the stairs, around the bed, into to bathroom, let out a deep sigh, then went away. 
 The closest I came to hearing this ghost was when I was standing in her living room and she was standing at the loft (with both hands leaning on the half wall)... There was this loud noise.. I asked her what the h*** that was and she said "oh, my bowl & spoon just flew across the room". I went upstairs and it was in the middle of the floor. She told me it had been sitting on the bottom of her nightside table, which is about 4 inches off the floor... It didn't really matter where it was though. There was no way it could have fallen from anywhere to where it landed. 


 My daughter and the neighbor boy, Brandon,  have both seen the ghost of a young girl about 7 in his upstairs bathroom, but I've never seen it (although the cats seem to see things quite a bit[8|])

 Kate


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

When i was working on my plumbing-----i had to cut out all of the cast iron .[]Well i had to go into the ceiling in one room ---come to find out it was 3 ceilings so i cut a hole just big enough for my big ears and shoulders and had to twist around to make my cuts----i was the only one there!---something was pulling on my pant leg--to the point where i almost fell off the latter--I got out of the ceiling took a look around---locked the doors---and back in i went---1min later it happened again--i kicked my foot like a mad man----and told whoever or whatever to leave me the F alone---nothing after that---but each time i am in this house alone it creeps me out.     True Story


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

How old is your house, Fred?  Have you heard about the lights and haunted witches walk off 219? 
 I think it's near Red House, but I can't find it.  I'll try to post the youtube link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_x_43pP9RQ


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

About 100 years------never heard of the 219 walk----whats that about[8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

Duh[] all i had to do is watch the vid[8|].   Heard of it----we need to dig there NOW[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm scared to!  I don't want to get eaten by giant cannibals!  I gotta rest up tonight.  I have two possible places.  I'll consult with Joe and we'll get back to you.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

You know where the Zoar valley bridge is? on the way to Springville----they say theres a lost Indian tribe down  there----been down there fishing---a little spooky.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't know where that is.  Cool, I'd like to go there!


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 1, 2009)

my house has a white light that whips around sometimes ..llast night it whipped past the door  in a blur she went to check ..no one there.ive lived here a while .its not hurting anyone


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

My parent's neighbor's house is haunted... Melody, who lives there now, told me that one time her front light was blinking like crazy in the middle of the day.  When she went outside, she saw her 3 year old son playing in the creek.... the light stopped blinking once she got him in. She also told me there are times when she smells cigar smoke in the house. The man who used to live there for probably more than 60 years (died when he was 96) used to smoke Tipparillos.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 1, 2009)

We Have a small upstairs bedroom that we believe an infante passed in .. we found a picture of a baby girl on the rafter in the closet and the room was paintied pink with girly type look to it and was empty when we looked @ the house like they just didn't use that room.. .   And before we had centeral air  We would prop the windows up with a 2x4  and atleat 3 times when it would start to cool off @ nite the board would get slamed on the floor and the window slammed Down!!   Would scare the shorts off yah !!   I just quit opening the window..     Also back in the day the hired man lived in that little room... needless to say I don't like that room..

           Our house is late 1700's and the big dairy barn is over 100 years old..  atleat 3 people have passed while stacking hay in the big loft... always freaks me out if I am moving hay up there in the dark.. even with a flashlite it creeps me out like they are watching me...


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was young, beautiful, and erned my money with a bass guitar, I spent the night with a friend, Benny Leurs, at his grand parents home. When we came in that night it was after we finished a job so it was 2:30am or so when we got in and Benny's Grand Mom left a note on the table explaining where the food was and that she was in bed. We ate and went to bed. Bout 4 am I woke to go to the john and heard someone rocking down stairs. Went down to have a look see and it was Bennys Grand Dad sittin by the fire place toastin his tooties, enjoying a beer and his pipe. I thought a beer sounded good and I was wide awake so I says want another and he said sure so I got us each one and sat in the other rocker and we talked untill I fell asleep. Woke at about 8am when I heard Grand Mom in the kitchen making wat she called her Southerner, German breakfast, grits and eggs with thick slices of German ham and pastries. She starlted a little when I walked in from the living room and ask what in the world I was doing in there. I told her I cam down because I heard John, her husband, down there rocking so we had some beers and smoked and talkes a while but I had fallen asleep. 

 During my spitting out the previous sentance she froze with a funny look on her face and droped whatever dish she had in her hand. Benny came running in and I told him what had happened. It was a few minutes before we got her calmed down and Benny explain that John his Grand Dad had been dead for 4 years but they often found empty beer bottled on his table with his pipe and an ashtray full of ashes and heard his rocker squeeking. No one had ever gone down before. Soooo I had spent about an hour and a half talking to a dead dude who was very polite and would light your cigerettes with his 18K gold pipe lighter. I didn't spend anymore nightd at Benny's Grand Moms house but I did go often to visit her.

 Not joking..... Still creeps me out a little but not too bad. He was a nice old guy who I had never meet while he was living.


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

DANG WHAT A COOL GHOST! DRINK BEERS WITH YOU AND LIGHT YOUR CIGS! TOO COOL CAP! DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT YALL TALKED BOUT?    WHEN I WAS 10 OR SO WE LIVED WITH A CEMETARY RIGHT BEHIND OUR HOUSE AND RAILROAD TRACKS CLOSE TO THE SIDE OF OUR HOUSE. THIS WAS BOUT 1964. I HAD MY OWN BEDROOM AND COULD LOOK FROM MY BED DOWN THE HALL. I WOKE UP ONE NIGHT AND LOOKED DOWN THE HALL AND SAW A GREEN LUMINOUS MAN DRESSED LIKE A RAIL ROAD BRAKE MAN {I KNOW THAT NOW NOT THEN] HE HAD THE OVERALLS ,THE RAILROAD CAP AND A LANTERN THAT WAS SLOWLY SWINGING BACK AND FORTH. HE WAS WALKING YET NOT MOVING ANY DISTANCE,JUST WALKED IN PLACE. SCARED ME SOMETHING BAD! I REACHED UP TO CUT THE LAMP ON,BUT THE WALL SWITCH HAD TO BE TURED ON AS WELL,MEANING I HAD TO GET OUT OF BED TO TURN IT ON! THE "WHATEVER "WENT AWAY WHEN THE LIGHT CAME ON.  THE RAILROSD DUDE DID NOT SEEM EVIL OR EVEN LIKE IT WAS AWARE OF ME.JUST HAD A JOB TO DO IT SEEMED LIKE. I NEVER TOLD ANY ONE THEN CAUSE I KNEW THEY WOULD NOT BELIEVE ME. I WENT AND GOT IN THE BED WITH MY BIG BROTHER! WAS NEVER ASKED WHY. I STILL WONDER WHAT I WOULD HAVE SEEN IF I HAD JUST LAID THERE AND WATCHED TO SEE WHAT THE GUY WAS GONNA DO. WAS JUST TO SCARED TO DO IT THEN AND WOULD PROBABLY BE  NOW! WOULD LOVE TO GO AND ASK THE PEOPLE THAT LIVE THERE NOW IF THEY HAVE SEEN THE RAILROAD DUDE,BUT HOW TO GO ABOUT THAT WITHOUT SCARING THE PEOPLE OR THEM THINKING "THIS GUY IS CRAZY"! JAMIE


----------



## LC (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember when I was a young and wild , I smoked a bit of weed one night with a couple of other guys , and I remember seeing all kinds of things I could not explain !


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

[][][]


----------



## Mattkoz (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, i guess i'll tell mine. Well it all srarted one morning when i woke up and saw this shadow on the wall out of the corner of my eye and suddenly it dissapeared. Thaen about a year later i was walking up the stairs and a flashlight and a hair brush almost nail me in the head. I told my mom to watch where she is throwing stuff but she was at the table eating breakfast so she could'nt have done it. Then i was sitting on the couch and heard these bottles hit each other in my room, i went up but they were all standing up and my windows were closed. This stuff did creep me out a bit but not too much. The house was built in the early 1900 and there was a fire in the house. 
 Great stories guys.


----------



## huffysback (Aug 2, 2009)

Before we moved to Savannah, we had seen an episode on Ghost Hunters on Moon River Brewery about Ghosts and how they liked to mess with the tours.
 Well, about 2 years before we moved down here my husband, myself and a friend had flown down here for St.Patricks Day, and one night we went on one of those goofy ghost tours of Savannah, and one of our stops was Moon River Brewery.
 Well, while we were in the basement, they told us that sometimes, people would get pinched, or poked while the tour guide was talking, and sure enough...there was no one standing behind me and something pulled my hair really hard. I turned around, but no one was there. Now how creepy is that!
 I tried to get out of there as fast as possible, for me that part of the tour was over []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

OK - I had a weird experience right here on this forum in the funny joke, story post. On 12/24/08, capsoda posted a joke.... This joke was one my daughter learned from her grandfather and ALWAYS told when she was a kid. Christmas Eve was the big celebration night in that family, and it was like telling my daughter that he was watching over her and was with her in spirit for the holidays. Why cap? Besides the fact that I think they would have got along really well, my thoughts go to his thumb pictures, as Richard (my father in law) used to have a gimpy thumb from having polio as a child. 

 I guess it also means that you all have become like family to me.

 My daughter cried like a baby when she read the post.

 Cap - borrowing your thumb - hope you don't mind!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a few tidbits of spookiness.  My earliest encounter was as a early teen in the house I grew up in.  While the family was away, I was taking a shower.  When I was out of the shower toweling off, I heard, distinctly, my parents closet door roll shut. I quickly ran to investigate, but nothing was there.
 My 2nd encounter was when I was with my ex.  I have heard that sometimes spirits like to leave pennies and such for people to find.  The night before the encounter (if ya wanna call it) we were discussing her aunt Lula (or some name similar to that).  The next morning, in the living room, was a large 'L' in pennies on the floor.  She also has told me other events she has experienced in the house, but I wont share as I did not witness them.

 Ghosts don't bother me, even tho I do get the occasional chill while watching the ghost hunters and ghost adventures shows on tv, but these people who seek out such phenomenon openly as they do, should'nt run and scream like little girls when they actually find something.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a story my mother told me.My parents built a house next to a 1800`s cemetary in the 1960`s.I was an infant when we moved in.My parents had a two way speaker system to hear me if I was crying.Mom was home alone doing housework while I slept upstairs. At one point I started to cry.She was sitting at the kitchen table when she heard movement upstairs and a mans voice over the speaker say: Don`t worry I won`t hurt you.I stoped crying.Terrified, she called the police and my dad.She then yelled upstairs that she had people coming.Hearing no movement or response, she crept upstairs to find me awake and unharmed in my crib. Not a sole in the house.I feel that was my guardian angel, because someone has been watching over me all this time.I`ve come out of too many "bad" situations not to have one.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2009)

Yea Jamie, I remember word for word what we talked about. Funny, most things bounce of my head like rain off a newly waxed car.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, Hey, that thumb is patented and Trad Mark registered. My charge for using it.....Remember Me.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 3, 2009)

I could never forget you, cap!  Kate


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Yea Jamie, I remember word for word what we talked about. Funny, most things bounce of my head like rain off a newly waxed car.


    THAT IS FAR OUT CAP! FIRST TIME I CAN REMEMBER SOMEBODY ACTUALLY HAVING A LONG CONVERSATION WITH ONE LIKE THAT!      IN THE LATE 1800S HERE IN CEDARTOWN ,GEORGIA A TEEN AGER WAS STRUCK BY LIGHTINING  OR SOME SUCH DURING A STORM. AFTERWARDS SHE HAD UNBELIEVEABLE POWERS. HER NAME WAS LULU HURST AND HER POWERS WERE WELL RECORDED. SHE COULD LIFT MEN IN A CHAIR WITH ONE FINGER AND OTHER UNREAL THINGS. SHE TOURED FOR AWHILE. REAR OR NOT? SOME SAY IT WAS JUST TRICKS OTHERS BELIEVED SHE HAD SUPERNATURAL POWERS. GOOGLE "LULU HURST" TO FIND OUT MORE,THOUGH ONE PLACE HAS IT WRONG IN THAT IT SAYS SHE WAS FROM CEDARTOWN,TENN ,INSTEAD OF GA. BEFORE THE STORM SHE WAS JUST A NORMAL KID! NOT A GHOST STORY ,BUT DEFIANETLY POSSIBLY OF THE SUPER NATUARAL! JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 3, 2009)

I talked with a ghost once and he told me to pass the stinkin' bottle.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont believe in ghosts or any supernatural anything, if you ask me, its a bunch of hoo ha. Basically anything that happens can be explained when looked at it through rational terms.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 4, 2009)

There is nothing rational about the human condition.


----------



## logueb (Aug 4, 2009)

When I returned home from the Army in 1973 I purchased a Turn of the Century home.  The home had not been occupied for many years and the lady who lived there had died in a nursing home. The home was built by a local man and had in his will that his sister would live there until her death.  The house went to the niece and nephew of this lady.  They put the house on the market and I bought it with the help of the VA under the GI Bill.  I had never given much thought to ghost and chalked up most stories as someones vivid imagination. Untill little things began to happen that could not be explained.  There was a large bed room at the front corner of the house.  My young son's bedroom had a door that seperated the two rooms. Sort of a shorter door than was normal for the house.  He complained that he could hear the door shaking at night and someone turning the door knob. I took it as a sign that he just wanted to sleep in the room with us. I installed one of those hooking door latches like you put on the inside of a screen door to make him feel more secure.  There is a long hall that runs down the entire length of the house.  Typical to many houses built during this era.  My wife complained that as she would walk up the hallway that the door to this bedroom would of a sudden swing open into the hallway.  Well I put a latch on the hallway side of this door also.  We just used this room as a storage room.  Then things began to go missing from the room only to reappear later. I started to night college and my wife was terrified staying there at night.  She comlained about hearing noises.   I came home one night from school and she was sitting in the front room with the shotgun aimed at the bedroom door and said someone was in there and had rattled both doors.  Well, I opened the door and assured her that no one was in there and it was her imagination playing tricks on her.  Well, one night she and the boy were staying with her mom and it happened.  I heard a noise from the front of the house and went to investigate.  The door between that bedroom and my son's room was moving. Just a steady vibrating enough for that latch to rattle. I went in, gun in hand, to find no one inside.  Totally creeped me out.  A brick ranch house came up for sale in the town my wife's mom lived in so I bought it.  I rented out the house for several years before I sold it.  But guess who bought it?  The man that I bought it from insisted I sell it back to him.  Said his daughter,(who was in her 50's at the time)  wanted it because it belonged to her granfather.  Well, she bought the house, but no one has lived in it since.  Still sits there, vacant, just like when I bought it.  So I guess whatever is there lives in peace.  No young couple and kids to disturb them.  Well, while we lived in the next town we had a daughter who had never lived in the house and had never heard of the stories about the house.  After my renters moved  we were checking   the house before we sold it.  As my daughter  was walking up the hallway , it happened again, that door opened into the hallway.  When she told us about it, me and the wife just looked at each other..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 4, 2009)

> Basically anything that happens can be explained when looked at it through rational terms.


 
 Esplane me being here after being declaired dead 3 times with the last one being for 20 mins with no sinus or sign waves. Huh. The docs still say they don't unnerstan but he I eara. I bees the "Supernatural Kid" This calls for a littl gig around the room but i don't have me leg on an I'd prolly juss bust me butt.....

 There are many things that happen every day that can't be explained by science or any othe rational means. That is why folks is still bumpin around in the dark wonderin "Wasss up"!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2009)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## ajohn (Aug 4, 2009)

My brothers totem was hummingbird.On the day of his funeral at the church,when my family and I got out of our car my daughter noticed a hummingbird by my brothers family car.It flew around the entire car,stopping at every window,then it went to my fathers car and did the same thing.When we walked away from our car it did the same thing to our car.My son straight up asked if that was Uncle Mike?I got to explain the lesson of our physical bodies giving out,but that the our spirit lives on.Then I left it up to my children to choose what they believed.When we got inside my daughter started sneaking flowers from the arangments into my brothers casket.When it got not noticible people asked me what she was doing.I just said that hummingbirds liked flowers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2009)

WHO YA GONNA CAll!!!???


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive seen an indian in  the woods before 2 eyes and feathers in his hair peering out of the bushes..there was a huge pile of granite that i was looking at when i saw him it was round and dome like it  had moss between every orifice i looked left saw the feathers stepped forward 1 step saw the eyes turned around shovel in hand and ran so fast it felt like my heart was gonna blow out of my chest..anyone know if natives buried their people in mounds here in mass?


----------



## ajohn (Aug 5, 2009)

JDI,
 Most native cultures respect courage.If your heart is right and would like to know what it was you invisioned,take some tobacco,sage(white),and some sweet grass.Find a small clearing near your site,smudge with the sage and sweet grass,asking for permission to be there,then offer the tobacco as a gift and wait,clearing your heart of any fear.
 Who knows,maybe he is lost. 
 Let me know if you need some sage,I'll send you some....Anthony-John


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2009)

AJohn, that sage you sent us is great.   How often should it be used?  What do you mean by sweet grass?  Can you also do this if you want to see a loved one that has passed away?


----------



## capsoda (Aug 5, 2009)

Here in the east you use corn grass or rabbit tobacco and bitterweed ( eastern version of sweet grass) rubbed on the face, chest and arms and burn some of the tobacco while asking permission and offer the rest of the tobacco.

 It is offen used to seek talks over disturbed burrial areas so that they can be put to peace once again. I have assisted in twice in my neighborhood and once in Monroeville, Al. The local tribes don't seem to want to do anything but complain and build casinos on their land so it is usually done by those who are but are deigned. Then when ask how do you know rituals and medicine you just smile and say "I read it in a book".[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh yea, it is not for the easily spooked, squeamish or nervious types. Sit still, be cool and pay attention.


----------



## ajohn (Aug 5, 2009)

Red G.
 Normally it isn't good to try to call the ones who have found their way to the next.It would be like calling Joe when he was right in the middle of watching a tied 4th.quarter super bowl game,or something like that."Ghosts" are usually spirits that are lost or trying to finish something.Communication with spirits should only be done to assist them,and should only be atempted by someone who is clean and strong.Some spirits are angry and can influence the weak.
  As for our loved ones,in my daily prayer and meditation sometimes I just send my love and have faith that it will find it's way to them.I do this to let them know that I'm OK.
  I also smudge a few times a week and "clean" the house about once every two weeks.
 I don't claim to be an expert on this subject,nor do I claim this to be "the"way.It is just what I understand,and what is my way.
  Let me know if you guys need some more sage,I'd be happy to send some.....in a jar of course[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks AJohn.  I just wandered about my Grandfather.  He was ill for awhile before he died and everyone said he'd be fine, but the day before he died, I said he would die the next day and he did.  Everyone else could feel his presence after he died, but not me.  I just miss him a lot and thought maybe I could contact him.
 We still have plenty of your sage.  Thanks again.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2009)

Just sage yourself.  I even did it to my pets.  It kind of smells like someone forgot deodorant when you're finished though.  I wonder if that is the smell of bad spirits.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 7, 2009)

Maybe someone can explain to me how this can happen.  My MIL passed way this past Feb.  We had her cell phone service disconnected and gave the phone to my 2 and 4 year olds to play with.  We still charged it because the 4 year old liked to take pictures with it.  Well sometime in March I woke up around 3am and heard a beeping noise.  I went to investigate and it was my MIL's cell phone on the charger.  Why was it beeping?  It had one new voice mail!  This happened one other time a few nights later around the same time.  Creeped me out.  The girls ended up breaking the phone a couple days later.

 How can a phone without cell service get 2 voice mails?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

OK here goes..
  I had dinner with my nephew and his parents tonight.My nephew starting telling us about a 6 foot shadowy figure in his bed room at night holding him down by his shoulders.He thought he was dreaming but when he looked at his shoulders they were bright red with hand marks on them.His girlfriend also saw the dark shadow in his room.He is freaking out! he wont sleep in the room.He is going to try and put a cam in there to see what happens.  As Jim Cary says...Freak - kay


 I have my own story.I will type it up later POLTERGEIST!


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 10, 2009)

As I've said on here before, my father died when I was six. I prayed and begged God to never let me go through anything like that again without being prepared, and he never has. Some how I always sense when death or danger is near---and not just for my family and friends. I also pick up on major disasters before they happen. Speaking of seeing ghosts though, that has happened to me a few times in my life. My first encounter with a ghost happened at my high school graduation. As I took my diploma and looked up to wave at my mom, sister, aunts, uncles, cousins and grandparents, I saw my dad standing behind my mother with his hand on her shoulder smiling at me. I almost passed out right where I was standing. Later when I told my mom what I saw, she said she could feel his hand on her shoulder and knew that he was there too. A couple of years after my dad passed, my great grandmother passed away in the same bedroom that my Jamie and I now use for our bedroom. For many years after her passing, I wouldn't go in that room. Even in the summer heat it was always ice cold in there, and when I had to sleep in that room because we had relatives visiting, I could hear her walking around the bed and I could feel her touching my forehead and cheek. Sometimes I would go to sleep on top of the cover and wake us the next morning all tucked in and my mother would swear that she had not been in my room, much less tucked me in on those nights. Right after my grandmother passed, I walked around for days and no matter whether I was in a house or outside I could smell fresh cut roses, which were her favorite flowers. My Mom was born on Groundhog Day and after she passed, everyday for weeks when I would get out of the house to go somewhere I would see a groundhog, which is unusual because I do not live in the country.
 Out of all of this, the strangest occurance concerned my grandparents' mantel clock from the 1800's. The clock was my grandfather's pride and joy. He pampered that clock, wound it correctly religiously, and it always kept perfect time chiming on the hour and half hour. If something wasn't right he would immediately take it to a jeweler and get it repaired. The day he passed away, the clock stopped at the precise moment he died and no matter what we did or who we took it to the clock refused to work. 15 years later, on the day my grandmother died, my mom and I were sitting in their house talking about them and how long they had been married (they lacked one week being married 57 years when my granddad passed). All of a sudden the mantel clock began to chime (It hadn't been wound in years) and it continued to chime until it had chimed 56 times in a row. Then the clock stopped. My sister has it now, and it sits on the mantel in her home, but it has never worked again.


----------

